Ask HN: What has your experience with ReactiveX been like? - aerovistae
======
tzamora
I love it, Its a shame I can't use it on all my projects but I love it, very
very lovely paradigm I couldn't recommend it more. I use it with ngrx that is
a redux pattern for Angular.

------
PaulHoule
Is that the new version of ActiveX?

